# Maryland EIT vs Va EIT



## zbest1966 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am undecided on weather to take the EIT exam in Maryland or Virginia. Maryland requires less documentation vs Virginia. Also Maryland EIT applications is done online and you can emailed. Another is problem is I need a PE signuature for the Va EIT exam. I been out the industry for 10 yrs so I have lost my contacts.


----------



## DeZ (Dec 13, 2012)

Although I cannot speak for Virginia, I can recommend Maryland. As you mention, the documentation is reasonable. They actually phoned me about a problem with my paperwork - a pleasant surprise, that they would call. They were efficient. Nice, even. That 60 second call meant a lot. Additionally, the application deadlines are fairly proximate to the exam, which is why I went there. I went to Timonium Fairgrounds. The test environment was a little crude, but chill. For the FE, there was a quarter horse auction at lunch, with troughs of iced beer for those in the market, though the PE was quieter. Speaking of quiet, the Red Roof Inn around the corner is nice and solid prestress panel construction, and there's a great diner and grocery around the corner. Yes, Maryland is slow to release results (I'm waiting now). But you can't have everything, and they've got everything else.


----------

